# Agnus castus and clomid



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm on my first cycle of Clomid and have been taking Agnus Castus for about six months.

I've heard conflicting things and my doctor hasn't got a clue what agnus castus is, but I was wondering if anybody knew if it was OK to take agnus castus and clomid together?

Thanks all xxx


----------



## Felicity123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh Scribbles, I've been waiting and waiting, hoping someone would provide a definitive answer for you (and me!), but it doesn't look like it's going to happen.

I'm in exactly the same position - taking Agnus Castus to lower prolactin levels (the only result that was outside normal range for my CD3 bloods) - and worrying about it counteracting clomid for my next cycle.

I've read the same thing over and over on forums - don't take them at the same time - but to me at least, it seems more like hearsay or repetition of what has been written elsewhere rather than actual fact.

I really don't know what to do.  I think perhaps I'll bite the bullet, take both, and see what happens.  At least then I'll have an answer!

How's this cycle going for you?  Did you ovulate at expected time?


----------



## scribbles (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for replying, I was so hoping for a definitive answer but it's still a mystery.

This cycle has gone really well, I took it CD 5-9 and ovulated on CD 14, so a bit early but I'm hoping it's just that my body responded very well to it.
We are going to keep BDing for the next couple of days just to make sure we didn't miss it.
If this cycle is BFN then I think I'll take Agnus Castus with it and see what happens.

It was so funny last night those, we were both quite drunk and sleepy and kept cajoling each other on while in fits of giggles!! Oh well, got to see the funny side!

How's your cycle going?


----------



## Felicity123 (Nov 1, 2013)

I’ll keep my fingers crossed for you!

I’m still waiting for af to arrive so I can start my next cycle.  I’m using donor sperm so timing is very tricky with irregular cycles.  I’m hoping clomid will make ov a bit more predictable.  We shall see!


----------



## Felicity123 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just wanted to update in case anyone is having a similar dilemma...
I decided in the end to take both ac and clomid and I ended up ovulating quite a bit later than usual - CD30 compared to early 20s for normal clomid cycle.
So it would seem, for me at least, that taking them together is not a good idea (no other negative effects btw, so it’s not dangerous or anything if you did want to give it a try).

Not going to be ttc for a while I don’t think - really want to build up my savings again and possibly look in to iui or egg sharing.


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for coming back to update on this. Always useful when people do that! 
Sorry to hear that it did not work for you though. Did you try clomid just on it’s own?


----------

